# Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East



## AY2KBUG (Apr 14, 1999)

I was looking through the Beetles in Car Domain when I came across a couple of Beetle Cup cars from the factory avaiable in UAE. They come with 1.8 motors, Check these pix 
















































































For full details on these cars go to http://www.sounddomain.com/memberpage/378499 or http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/387805/1 


_Modified by AY2KBUG at 5:40 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (AY2KBUG)*

nice shots! the famed millenium edition


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (gt2437)*

I think I amc living in the wrong country. I am guess those are basiclly a 1.8t with the body kit. No 4motion, but still sick looking.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (NBracer8)*

hmm... maybe someone can import cup kits from the ME....


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (stuex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuex* »_hmm... maybe someone can import cup kits from the ME....








Thats what I'm thinking. Since it probably isn't VWM, we might actually be able to buy the parts without an RSI VIN.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

Exactly!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (stuex)*

how come osama bin ladens cousins can have one but we cant


----------



## AY2KBUG (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (AY2KBUG)*








Check out the black roof








Turn indicators








Rear View








Interior is the same as U.S. model








Note the single exhaust with the reverse light








Tint on windshield


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (AY2KBUG)*

Where can I get those turn indicators? I just picked up the cup kit and need some turn markers. Or does somebody make beetle headlights with integrated markers?


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (AY2KBUG)*

i want one so bad........


----------



## flbugboy (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Cup cars available in the Middle East (silvervwbeetle)*

Note the oversize fenders and bumper covers


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

Well, 70 were sold in 2001. Only in 3 countries of the Gulf. It was available in black, silver and blue. The 1.8t is a 180hp one...
I was about importing some used MCE in Europe, but I didn't because the price was too high compared to the very low ones of the used RSI...
If some of you are *REALLY* interested in buying one, contact me. But please, think before to all the things to pay to have it in the USA (transportation, homologation...). If you're not really sure, please save your time and mine!









_Modified by Loic at 7:31 AM 1-23-2004_


_Modified by Loic at 7:32 AM 1-23-2004_


----------

